# Phrag. kovachii 'Littlefrog Magenta Princess'



## littlefrog (Dec 29, 2020)

Just a little something blooming the other day. I've been trying to get a kovachii to bloom since flasks were legal to purchase (still have that paperwork somewhere, I think). Spent a lot of money on this project - not even sure if this is from one of those original flasks.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 29, 2020)

Wonderful.❤


----------



## monocotman (Dec 29, 2020)

Beautiful! 
any blooming kovachii is a triumph,
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 29, 2020)

Lovely. Plans for the pollen?


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 29, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lovely. Plans for the pollen?


I put one on a nice Cardinale, and the other on... Something else. I think my good Barbara Leann. She is in there somewhere. Can't remember what I put on it. I don't have much luck with Phrag crosses - I used to but they hate me lately. On the plus side they are quick to mature.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 29, 2020)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 29, 2020)

Nice. What's the leaf span?


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 29, 2020)

Fantastic! Really nice color...
how big is the flower? Long-lasting?


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 29, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Nice. What's the leaf span?


About 18", maybe a bit more


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 29, 2020)

Tom-DE said:


> Fantastic! Really nice color...
> how big is the flower? Long-lasting?


Didn't measure it (will be bigger next year), but about the length of my hand. Seems long lasting but I pollinated it a few days after it opened. Flower is still there (without a pouch) after a couple weeks, that is a good sign that the cross probably took.


----------



## emydura (Dec 29, 2020)

Congratulations Rob. That is just wonderful.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 29, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## PeteM (Dec 29, 2020)

Do tell do tell.. what are the secrets to unlocking this flower!!


----------



## KateL (Dec 30, 2020)

Congratulations Rob I have, over a short time frame, been trying to grow some up from various flasks, too. No luck yet, but you give me hope.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice. Congrats! You are in the exclusive club.


----------



## Hien (Dec 30, 2020)

The contrast color between purple and white is wonderful


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2020)

That rich purple is incredible. Fingers crossed for mine to bloom soon.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 30, 2020)

This is so much prettier than any previous kovachii I’ve seen. Love the deep purple and the white dorsal. Congrats!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 30, 2020)

Congrats! I hear people have the most success with ebb/flood or something similar


----------



## cpmaniac (Dec 30, 2020)

Well done! Such a beautiful flower... I haven't been able to coax my Phrag. kovachii into bloom. Your plant is certainly an impetus to keep trying.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 30, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Do tell do tell.. what are the secrets to unlocking this flower!!


Not sure. I think they are still relatively rare just because they take forever to grow... Speed will improve as more line breeding happens. You can buy a third generation flask from Chuck Acker (I think third generation) today if you want, not even that expensive - while supplies last, you'll have to take that up with him - I already have mine.

Lots of oyster shell in the mix, and I top dress with more a couple times a year. Other than that, pretty much like I grow besseae, as cool as I can in the summer and constant moisture.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 30, 2020)

Fantastic. Congrats. Amazing flower.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 1, 2021)

Very nice. I love the colours.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow, very nice!
I‘m on Chucks list for a flask of kovachi’s...What was I thinking?


----------



## swamprad (Jan 2, 2021)

Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## tenman (Jan 16, 2021)

Now if someone somewhere could get that purple color into a giant sized hybrid flower, that would be great!


----------



## KateL (Jan 29, 2021)

tenman said:


> Now if someone somewhere could get that purple color into a giant sized hybrid flower, that would be great!


I agree. Seems they all go pink, some very nice pinks of course, but not purple. I have picked up a few flasks of Apollo and some other hybrids with >50% kovachii, and only have bloomed out a few so far. But, pinks, not purples, so far . . .


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 29, 2021)

Kate

Did you happen to purchase any of Chuck's Fall River x kovachii flask? I'm thinking I might see some darker shades from this cross. I have a couple of dozen of these plants that should bloom in 2-3 years and I am keeping my fingers crossed. Mike


----------



## KateL (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi Mike,
Yes, I did pick up one of those and, I agree, that something nice with fischerii in it seems like a good candidate. Mine are little still. I have one Samuel Crothers that is, well, disappointing. However, I wouldn’t mind seeing a good one of those crossed back to kovachii. Best, Kate


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 29, 2021)

Was there a second flower, or just the one?


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 29, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Was there a second flower, or just the one?


If we are talking about mine, only one. Maybe two next year.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 30, 2021)

Kate, Mem Juan Alberto Arias is a large purple flower. It’s 75% kovachii.
D


----------



## KateL (Jan 30, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Kate, Mem Juan Alberto Arias is a large purple flower. It’s 75% kovachii.
> D


Hi David, Of course! (Although no memoria) I see that Peruflora registered that cross in 2015. I have not seen one myself, but that definitely sounds like what I am looking for. Best, Kate. Maybe if we all ask nicely, Chuck will make some for us.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 30, 2021)

Kate,
I posted mine last year, first time it’s flowered. This is the one that has blasted this year. Most annoyed!
second photo is with a good Fritz.


----------



## KateL (Jan 30, 2021)

VERY nice. I saw Elite Orchids posted your pic on their site, too. Thx, Kate


----------

